# Anyone had engines replaced yet?



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone had a long block or a short block put in yet?


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

PbLead said:


> Anyone had a long block or a short block put in yet?


Put in what? A B16? Mooooooore info please!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Fried rings. Typically cylinders 2 and/or 3. Causes missfires due to low compression. Due to lack of maintenance.


----------

